# Jan 2010 Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## Stormboy (Dec 29, 2009)

...Well he said he wanted a bigger Kayak, so I've turned it into a CATameran...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbXPFYsAAASTgEABBAArZsQAIAAhqaekYTahAAA4EpRfoq8YIRcjxNM7QkDr4u5IpwoSFrnisWA=


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Thats the hobiecat range of kayaks!


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

Hobies new disposable Fish Finder


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

So keen, he attached the burley before he left home :twisted:


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

C'mon boss we are out of fish fingers


----------



## BENNYV (Jul 4, 2009)

it just goes to show hobie kayaks are pussy magnets!


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

For Sale - Psychadelic licence plates - $10,000


----------



## bennytee (Dec 25, 2009)

FOR SALE: VW Rabbit, comes with fibreglass Yak, both in VGC. Will give discount if you take the wifes cat too...


----------



## PhilC (Oct 10, 2008)

A bit to the left....little more...ok....keep goin, keep goin......


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

And another thing , your NOT going fishin , cause i'm not movin


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

That's a weird way to transport your live bait!


----------



## bennytee (Dec 25, 2009)

"Little did Fluffy realise that this would be her first and last fishing expedition."


----------



## yakincod (Oct 18, 2009)

*I is on your YAK bein a CAT*


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Your local pussy peddler.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

They said the new Hobie was a multihull but this wasn't the type of Cat i was expecting


----------



## RUG (Nov 25, 2009)

" Take my scratching pole away? I'll show him."


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

"Charles gets his kayak ready for a session chasing sharks. Keeping the live bait from running away is the hardest part."


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Hobies are for pussies


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I tought i saw a puddy yak??? I did, I did see a puddy yak!!!!


----------



## justinp (Jul 9, 2007)

He is going to be spewin when he realizes I ate all the bait.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

The new mirage drive. Self propelling once immersed in water.


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm guessing Garmin has just released thier latest side view cat scanner technology?


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Okayyyy ..... so who's the wise guy that put the Kitty Litter up here ?


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

No, your not going anywhere .... this is how I get from the fence to the roof, Stupid.


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

look what Santa brought me for Christmas, now how the heck do I get it off the roof?


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Written in paw hand writing:

Dear Santa, for Christmas 2010 I want a Thule Hullavator


----------



## sayaka (Oct 10, 2008)

hobies new cat-amaran


----------



## Vulcan (Nov 6, 2008)

* YO HO BRO..... The Cat Outback, wit tha Yak, on da Rak. *


----------



## Vulcan (Nov 6, 2008)

*"DAS AUTO....AUS LIEBE ZUM AUTOMOBIL"*


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

The AKFF grew on the success of the car-topper... Now introducing the Cat-topper... a real fish catcher.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I thought only yellow kayaks attracted pu$$y, maybe I need a dune one as well.


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like he converted it into a Hobie-Cat, the true style of kayaking.


----------



## bezerklyboy (Feb 16, 2009)

I said Bring the line, not feline!!!! sheesh woman


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome to the January "Cat's on" comp. (Yep, I'm a dad).


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

crab pots crab pots don't forget the danm crab pots


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

"You know there's no toilet paper up here"


----------



## hillie (Sep 21, 2009)

HOLD YOUR FIRE DAMN IT! You might hit the Kayak!


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

"so , this guy recently drove through 2 parks , 3 fences and a small shed to try and run me over...I finally found out where he lives - can you guess which scupper hole should have "flush" written on it" !!!


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Lifes been a bitch since the Rotty died, i'm still expected to chase mice, and now i gotta keep an eye on the old boys Hobie from getting knocked off. Geez i've got no time left for myself.


----------



## spectrum (Aug 22, 2007)

ahh a Hobie!.... Just purrrfect.

Regards
Jeff


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

This is the only place around here that's guaranteed to remain dry.


----------



## alcbb (Dec 2, 2008)

never noticed this before, first time entry for me, I know its not techinically a caption but i couldnt resist


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Animal cruelty or just stupidity gluing just one cat to the bottom of your yak as shark/fish attractant you need 2 for balance


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

When your kayak is always coming between you and pussy


----------



## Ramma (Nov 7, 2009)

returning home after a third unsucessful attempt to "lose" the ex wifes cat, frustration was really setting in.


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, cool! 8)

Thanks to HOBIE SPORTS GOSFORD for their support and to Leftieant and other Mods for running a great comp and forum.
There were heaps of great entries... kept me entertained during a slow month at work


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

No doubt about you Hatters, smoother than ice when it comes to scanning pussy, well done mate :lol:


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

unbelievable!!!!, just making up silly entries to post to more posts - it is paying off - you are catching up and winning stuff, first the biggest whiting, now the caption comp winner, congratulations - (not forgetting the January fishing comp 4th place either).


----------

